# couple hrs from dublin,any takers?



## asabrush (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi all,having checked latest weather forecasts(not too bad) decided to take off for the weekend,just me and the 2 girls( 3.5 yrs and 1 yrs)

Have no where really in mind so long as its within a couple ish hrs of Dublin if anyone fancies meeting up....

Rossco


----------



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

sorry, too many other plans already!


----------



## LPDrifter (Aug 17, 2005)

Just arrived home yesterday having spent over three months on a trip to France, Spain, Portugal and back..............sooooooooooo can't make it this weekend   

It is a good thought though and bring it up again.


----------



## asabrush (Mar 3, 2008)

Decided on a little site next to belvedere house on lough ennell just next to mullingar if any one in the locality...


----------

